# Are they a real plumbers?



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Found this gems (?) today during a walk through for a new local that should be open next week. Funny $hit is they just need the fire marshall inspection to open. 

PS. Copper draining into the funnel it's the 3 compartment sink drain. 
- Grease interceptor under mop-sink.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Wtf, it's out of control!


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

What is the copper tied into the pop up?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

.....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

tim666 said:


> What is the copper tied into the pop up?


Most likely a/c condensate drain lines. Branch tailpiece is upside down.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Also check the length on the faucet nozzle, just for the center compartment.... :banghead:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I am not at all familiar with the tailpiece on that lav. Never seen one. I guess it's same as a dishwasher tailpiece?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Gravity grid drain trap primer. Installed 100s of them. They actually work great.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

So it's a trap primer? Or they are using it to pickup a condensate line? Why would a lavatory need a trap primer?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, it's a trap primer. The difference to a trap primer valve is that this one work by gravity as @89plumbum said and it's not tapped or connected to the cold water. 
This is a commercial building and most of the trap primers are connected to/in the lav to wash the floor drain.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I can see that trap primer line backing up too often.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> Gravity grid drain trap primer. Installed 100s of them. They actually work great.


Thanks, never seen one before


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

wharfrat said:


> I can see that trap primer line backing up too often.


Which one? The one that has a trap before it goes in the wall or gravity trap in general?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Which one? The one that has a trap before it goes in the wall or gravity trap in general?


Both. Soap and dirt too goopey for that 1/2" line. 

I have never seen a trap primer line back up.... but that one will.

On a sidenote... I once tried to change a trap primer at a restaurant live... yikes, big mistake!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Gargalaxy said:


> Yes, it's a trap primer. The difference to a trap primer valve is that this one work by gravity as @89plumbum said and it's not tapped or connected to the cold water.
> This is a commercial building and most of the trap primers are connected to/in the lav to wash the floor drain.


Or this style, found in fast food restaurant :thumbsup:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I've never seen a TP with anything larger than 1/2. Not saying they don't exist.

I always stubbed my line under the cold just like a mechanical TP giving it some head pressure. 

In a place like an auto shop or nursery any TP will eventually clog. Personally, I've never been satisfied with any mechanical TP. The gravity just seemed to work better for me. (Not the way in the picture, that's just ridiculous).

Where I work now, trap guards are King.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Yes, it's a trap primer. The difference to a trap primer valve is that this one work by gravity as @89plumbum said and it's not tapped or connected to the cold water.
> This is a commercial building and most of the trap primers are connected to/in the lav to wash the floor drain.



That's not really a trap primer in my eyes. That's a cheap way to drain an auxiliary appliance. Trap primers are intended to protect the water seal of a vulnerable trap. Lavies are not vulnerable traps


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Not sure I follow rwh? The trap primer feeds a floor drain, not the lav.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> Not sure I follow rwh? The trap primer feeds a floor drain, not the lav.



My apologies. Have finally gotten it. Diverting lav drain to prime floor drain in commercial restroom. I misunderstood and thought flow was into tailpiece. Put too much stock in earlier poster saying installed backwards. Mind blowing!!!! Think may be illegal here


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Or this style, found in fast food restaurant :thumbsup:


 I have one of this style I installed in 85 that works great still to this day. I would ruff it in a little different though.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rwh said:


> My apologies. Have finally gotten it. Diverting lav drain to prime floor drain in commercial restroom. I misunderstood and thought flow was into tailpiece. Put too much stock in earlier poster saying installed backwards. Mind blowing!!!! Think may be illegal here


Sorry that was me, I thought they were condensate drains with branch tailpiece backward since I've never seen that style primer.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies. Have finally gotten it. Diverting lav drain to prime floor drain in commercial restroom. I misunderstood and thought flow was into tailpiece. Put too much stock in earlier poster saying installed backwards. Mind blowing!!!! Think may be illegal here
> ...


No worries. I was educated as well.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, those trap primers are here everywhere. They work great when installed properly. Since they work by gravity, the one Gargalaxy showed won't work at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Why not tie lav drain into tee on top of floor drain trap, just a thought


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Why not tie lav drain into tee on top of floor drain trap, just a thought




So you are basically saying to indirect waste the lavatory into the FD. I suppose it could be done, but would look a little ugly in a bathroom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Or tie it in underground directly with a tee on top of trap


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Why is it necessary?gas station Floor drains get plenty of water from mopping......


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm just thinking outside the pipe


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

rwh said:


> Why is it necessary?gas station Floor drains get plenty of water from mopping......




I'm not sure if that was sarcasm or not. I don't typically think clean floors when I think gas station floor drain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Sarcasm


----------

